

Heuristic Function for Nine Men's Morris - kartikkukreja
https://kartikkukreja.wordpress.com/2014/03/17/heuristicevaluation-function-for-nine-mens-morris/

======
jonah
We played this game a lot as kids. It's also called Mill or Müell. After a few
years my sister "solved" it. She showed that the first player could win every
time if they made no blatant mistakes. It wasn't as much fun after that.

